
Pilot’s dramatic emergency landing at Chicago-area airport caught on video - wglb
https://wgntv.com/2018/12/05/dramatic-video-shows-planes-emergency-landing-at-chicago-area-airport/
======
WalterGR
I just assumed all landings (and takeoffs, and taxiing) were captured on video
by major airports. Is that not the case?

~~~
wglb
This is at Chicago executive airport which is not major.

------
tqkxzugoaupvwqr
> Sorry, this content is not available in your region.

Is there a mirror?

~~~
wumms
Non-facebook: [https://abc7chicago.com/travel/small-plane-makes-
emergency-l...](https://abc7chicago.com/travel/small-plane-makes-emergency-
landing-in-wheeling/4839866/)

